# Sea Fog - Fishing Report "Slow go"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Sea fog finally lifted creating a very tough fishing day for an 8-boat session on Tuesday. Captain Rick Hammond managed to find a "Needle in the fog" putting his group on one heck of a day. Both trout & reds were landed with multiple-two to three hook ups at a time. "We were anchored up in the fog casting to one spot." The catch was 7 to 10-keeper fish average while drifting throwing soft plastic. Many small fish caught both trout and reds. 

Bay Flats Lodge TV - Via video, I will be giving you current conditions, patterns, fishing and waterfowl reports for the Seadrift/Port O'Connor region. Now, I have a long ways to go before getting good, so please don't laugh too loud. But give me a little practice, and I will get better, I promise. 





 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Ready for the Holidays*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Before the fog hit*

Recent catches have been only fair. The water is very cold, but we're hitting mud today and Tuesday. Reports to follow. No top water action to talk about. Sorry.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*BFL Fishing & Waterfowl*

BFL Jason Wagenfehr picked up Barkley P. once it was light enough to see. Thick fog made for a long day of grinding. They returned with 4-trout for their efforts, but hats off to him for keeping them out till 5:00 PM. A hot shower was nice before the drive home. Some days it just doesn't work out. Props to BFL Harold, he put his group today on another 5-bird average. 

Fishing has been very slow for our camp; let's hope it turns around soon. We cancelled an 8-guests trip today due to high percent of rain. 

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------

